
Ask HN: Need for a tool for writing proposals and specs? - BjoernKW
I regularly write proposals and specification sheets for potential new projects. Currently I use my own set of WordPress templates to streamline and simplify this process. I&#x27;ve drawn up a simple example of how these documents look like here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bjoernkw.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;01&#x2F;04&#x2F;example-proposal-pet-clinic-management&#x2F;<p>While this works quite well for me, time and again I&#x27;ve been thinking about turning this into a product that further automates the process of creating, sending and gathering feedback on this kind of business communication. It&#x27;d allow me to compose a proposal from existing templates and snippets within a specific UI, rather than with a generic WYSIWYG &#x2F; text editor. It would also have comment, follow-up and to-do features in order to stay in touch with the client.<p>Such a product would be quite similar to Recapped ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.recapped.io&#x2F; ) but targeted specifically at IT consultants, freelance software engineers and small software development agencies.<p>My questions to other consultants and freelance software engineers are: Would such a product be useful to you? Would you consider using such a product instead of simple Google Docs &#x2F; Microsoft Office &#x2F; LibreOffice templates?<p>(The diagrams in the example have been created with Gliffy. Diagramming wouldn&#x27;t be part of the proposed product.)
======
BjoernKW
Clickable link: [https://bjoernkw.com/2020/01/04/example-proposal-pet-
clinic-...](https://bjoernkw.com/2020/01/04/example-proposal-pet-clinic-
management/)

~~~
billconan
I think notion can do it. It supports template and comments

[https://www.notion.so/Notion-Template-
Gallery-181e961aeb5c4e...](https://www.notion.so/Notion-Template-
Gallery-181e961aeb5c4ee6915307c0dfd5156d)

